# Anything better than Fluid Film?



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

Yesterday I had to clean some heavy heavy wet snow, and rather than be cautious to prevent clogging with my HSS1332, I sprayed the chute and bucket etc with Fluid Film

WOW does that stuff work! The snow came flying out at distances I've never seen!

I'm thinking the Fluid Film won't last long and I'll have to apply it every time. 

Is there something better I can use that might last longer?

Thx


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Im going to experiment with Ariens Snow Jet next storm. But i know a lot of guys using fluid film on everything. Even coating the undersides of there plow trucks too. It seems to be the in thing right now.


----------



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

Think it'll last a full season on the chute? Or figure I'll have to apply it every use?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleBill (Nov 27, 2018)

anything that see's excessive force will rub off.

Fluid film makes roughly 3 normal versions of fluid film

the aerosal which is the lightest duty

the paint can form which is called NAS and has a strong hold

they also make a specific car wheel housing grease

if i were to do anything in the chutes it would be the grease.

and no i don't expect any of them to hold up all season


----------



## partypants (Nov 18, 2018)

All those oil sprays will wear off quick. Just go with whatever is cheapest. Maybe a case of cooking spray from Costco? lol

Wax would probably last longer, but also much more work to upkeep.


----------



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

What about something like a PTFE paint? Anyone do that?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Railbender (Jan 2, 2018)

Just because I had some I am trying Honda motorcycle spray chain wax. Today is the first time I used the HSS1332AT with it on. With the heavy wet stuff I was blowing, snow and slush, I didn't set any blowing distance records but it seemed to work at least as well as the Fluid Film I have been using.


----------

